# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی، موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد برای رشته مهندسی صنایع

## bachesampadi

*مهندسی صنایع*
 "آیا این بهترین روش است؟" این سؤالی است که فکر یک مهندس صنایع را دائماً به خود مشغول می‌کند تا به این وسیله بهترین راه را برای تولید محصول و حل مسائل و مشکلات یک واحد صنعتی یا خدماتی پیدا کند. در واقع فارغ‌التحصیل این رشته تلاش می‌کند تا با یک نگرش سازمان یافته‌، مسائل‌ و مشکلات‌ کارخانه‌ را تحلیل‌ کرده‌ و به‌ گونه‌ای‌ عمل‌ کند که‌ با حداقل‌ ورودی‌ مواد، حداکثر خروجی‌ را داشته‌ باشد.
 امروزه در دانشگاههای کشورهای پیشرفته رشته عامی با عنوان مهندسی صنایع غالباً به رشته های تخصصی مدیریتی مربوطه مانند مدیریت کیفیت ، مدیریت تولید، مدیریت پروژه و غیره تبدیل شده اند

*دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ مهندسی‌* *صنایع‌*
ریاضی‌، معادلات‌دیفرانسیل‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، محاسبات‌ عددی‌، فیزیک‌ ، شیمی‌ عمومی‌ ، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌ ، اقتصاد مهندسی‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ صنعتی‌ ، اقتصاد عمومی‌ ، اصول‌ حسابداری‌ و هزینه‌یابی‌، ارزیابی‌ کار و زمان‌، طرح‌ریزی‌ واحدهای‌ صنعتی‌، برنامه‌ریزی‌ و کنترل‌ تولید، موجودی‌ها‌ ، کنترل‌ پروژه‌، کنترل‌ کیفیت‌ آماری‌، تحقیق‌ در عملیات‌ ، روش‌های‌ تولید ، تئوری‌ احتمالات‌ و کاربردهای‌ آن‌، آمار مهندسی‌، آزمایشگاه‌ اندازه‌گیری‌ دقیق‌، کارگاه‌ ماشین‌ابزار ، کارگاه‌ عمومی‌ جوش‌

*گرایشات :*
*گرایش‌ تولید صنعتی‌*
*گرایش‌ برنامه‌ریزی‌ و تحلیل‌ سیستم‌ها :*
گرایش‌ برنامه‌ریزی‌ و تحلیل‌ سیستم‌ها تا حدودی‌ جنبه‌ نرم‌افزاری‌ دارد در واقع‌ هدف‌ این‌ گرایش‌ تربیت‌ کارشناسانی‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند با بهره‌گیری‌ از روش‌های‌ جدید و سیستماتیک‌ و مدل‌های‌ ریاضی‌ مسائل‌ واحدهای‌ صنعتی‌ بزرگ‌ را تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ نموده‌ و بیشترین‌ رهنمودها را برای‌ استفاده‌ از منابع‌ موجود در عملکرد اجزاء تشکیل‌ سیستم‌ ارائه‌ بدهند.
*گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ صنعتی‌ :*
گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ صنعتی‌ نسبت‌ به‌ گرایش‌های‌ تولید صنعتی‌ و تحلیل‌ سیستم‌ها فنی‌تر بوده‌ و به‌ مهندسی‌ مکانیک‌ نزدیک‌تر می‌باشد. هدف‌ این‌ گرایش‌ تربیت‌ تکنولوژیست‌های‌ کارخانه‌ است‌.



*گرایش‌ ایمنی :*
صنعتی گرایش‌ ایمنی‌ صنعتی‌ به‌ مسائل‌ مشکل‌ساز در صنعت‌ از لحاظ‌ ایمنی‌ می‌پردازد؛ یعنی تلاش می‌کند تا با اجرای دستورالعمل‌ها از خطرات احتمالی جلوگیری کند و در صورت بروز مشکل یا خطری، راهی برای رفع آن پیدا نماید. از جمله‌ این‌ مسائل‌ می‌توان‌ به‌ کوره‌ها یا آلودگی‌ هوا اشاره‌ نمود.



*توانایی‌های‌ لازم*
این‌ رشته‌ ارتباط‌ نزدیکی‌ با مدیریت‌ دارد و دانشجوی‌ آن‌ باید توانایی‌های‌ مدیریتی‌ داشته‌ و قدرت‌ تحلیل‌ و درک‌ بالایی‌ داشته‌ باشد. دانشجویان‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ باید در دو درس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ قوی‌ باشند. بخصوص‌ در درس‌ ریاضیات‌ جدید که‌ آمار و احتمالات‌ این‌ درس‌ تا حدی‌ به‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ مربوط‌ می‌شود. همچنین‌ یک‌ دانشجوی‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ باید از خلاقیت‌ و نوآوری‌ برخوردار باشد و دانشجوی این رشته باید توانایی گفتاری بالایی نیز داشته باشد و تسلط به زبان انگلیسی (در به روز بودن وآگاهی از آخرین دستاوردهای مهندسی صنایع بسیار ضروری است)
*آینده شغلی، بازارکار و وضعیت استخدام مهندسی صنایع*
به دلیل گستردگی حوزه کاری مهندسی صنایع، امکان کار در همه مراکز و کارخانجات صنعتی، تولیدی و خدماتی برای مهندسان صنایع وجود دارد. به عبارتی مهندسي صنايع در حرفه‌ها و مشاغلي مانند بانکداري، خدمات مشاوره‌اي، صنعت بيمه، شرکتهاي هواپيمايي، کشتيراني، بيمارستانها، کارخانجات، کشت و صنعت، خدمات شهري، استاديوم هاي ورزشي و يا هر مکان ديگري که نياز به برنامه‌ريزي، هدايت، مديريت و ارتقا بهره‌وري دارد، کاربرد دارد. به علت شباهت زیاد این شغل با مدیریت صنعتی، بسیاری از مهندسان صنایع در حوزه های مدیریتی فعالیت می کنند.

*وضعیت استخدام شغل مهندس صنایع در برخی کشورهای جهان*:

*آمریکا* - پیش بینی ها نشان می دهد میزان استخدام مهندسان صنایع بین سال های2010  تا2020، رشد6  درصدی خواهد داشت. در حالی که متوسط این رشد برای همه مشاغل14  درصد می باشد.

*استرالیا* - در بازه زمانی5 سال گذشته میزان استخدام مهندس صنایع رشد45.5 درصدی داشته و رشد زیاد در آینده برای آن پیش بینی شده است.

*درآمد و حقوق مهندس صنایع*حداقل درامد این رشته 750 هزار تومان و حداکثر آن تقریبا حدود 5 میلیون تومان و متوسط درآمد این رشته 1.2 میلیون است.
تصویر زیر شرح کامل حقوق این رشته است :


و میزان درآمد به تفکیک سابقه کار :


*درآمد مهندس صنایع در برخی از کشورهای جهان* :

*آمریکا* - متوسط درآمد سالانه *مهندسی صنایع* 76.100دلار متوسط درآمد سالانه مهندسان83.340دلار و برای همه مشاغل33.840دلار در سال2010  و مطابق با آخرین آمارها در سال 2013، 77.150 دلار بوده است.

*استرالیا* - متوسط درآمد سالانه *مهندسان صنایع* 77.300 دلار (قبل از کسر مالیات) است.

*قلم چیایی ها :*
کسایی هم که تو قلم چی شرکت میکنن میتونن با این ترازا از این دانشگاها قبول شن به عکس زیر نگاه کنین متوجه میشین :

----------

